# Winter Sharks?



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

I was thinking about going shark fishing off the end of the north Galveston jetty Thursday or Friday, as the temperature is supposed to be so warm, but, I am not sure if I should go because I haven't heard much about shark fishing this time of year. Are there still sharks out there, or would I be wasting my time?


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I think it may be worth the effort! Especially for Sandbar Sharks. Gonzo caught a 7 footer at the Pass a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Never a wast of time.
The sharks are still there, just a little picky this time of year.
You never know unless there is a bait in the water.
SE YA!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

OK, I will go - thanks for the help. The only thing is that the forcast is looking like it will be windy with 2-4 ft seas at the end of the jetty, which may be a little too rough for me. Any suggestions would be enormously appreciated..

Thanks,

Vinny


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*There is something big out there*

I went to surfside jetty yesterday with my brother-in-law. We were catching the bull reds and having fun when something picked up a bait on his rod, we never got a look at it or even a turn, it moved like a freight train and finally broke a swivel.


----------



## Redfish (Dec 27, 2004)

Bill, 
Were you fishing the end of the Surfside Jetty? What were you using for bait? I fished the Quintana Jetty earlier this week with no luck.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

We fished the end and the left side. We used cut bait, about 2/12 in square. The big fish was caught on the heads only. My-brother-in-law is holding what was the average size for that day. I want to get back out there but it looks like I will be busy the next few days. The best bites came during a break in the clouds and the sunlight got through to the water.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I agree with F.A.T. You will NEVER catch anything unless you go fishing....It may not
be the optimal but it is better than sittin at home.
Jackie


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

Well, we did go the other day. We launched the boat at the Galveston Yacht Basin, and since the wind was high and the water was rough, we did not go to the jetties. We worked the shoreline of Galveston Island just northeast of The Lagoon, in water about 25 ft deep. We fished from about 4 pm until 10 pm, but all we caught was one big black drum and 2 whiting. We saw dolphins working the area, too, just after sundown. We were using live shrimp to try to catch some bait with, and we had some frozen hardheads for bait on the shark rods. When we caught the whiting, we substituted that for the hardhead, but we never did get so much as a bump on the shark rods. The big drum took a live shrimp about the size of my little finger, and I have small hands. I am seeing a lot of reports of people catching bull reds, drum, and sheephead, but no sharks lately. Are y'all sure there are still sharks out there this time of year? Any suggestions?


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

It definately slows down this time of year, just like it does during the middle of the summer. I still think you can catch them but it is hit or miss right now.


----------

